# Moving off of Orijen Large breed on to?



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

It's time to move our little Hans of his large breed puppy food

Orijen Adult or Regional dog food? 

Is Regional new? Anyone feed it to their dogs yet? The big difference I can see is that this is more 'meat' based.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

I switched to adult because it is most similar to large puppy indgredients-wise.
Would try six fish or regional if it were on discount though, it is significantly more expensive here.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Regional, where do the ingridents come from?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with Nezzz.
Take your time switching. Wean him slowly so as not to upset the gut, as the other foods have a higher fat content. Once he is switched over an comfortable for a time on the adult, it would be healthy for him to rotate through the Orijen proteins. Each variety has different ingredients and different amounts of items and your dog will get the benefits of a varied diet instead of eating the same food for his lifetime. I tell people, feeding the same food everyday to your dog, would be like us eating a Big Mac and Fries.....3 meals per day....for our entire life!  LOL

Here are the ingredient comparisons.
_*Orijen Large Pup*_: 38% Protein & 16% Fat: *INGREDIENTS*
Boneless chicken*, chicken meal, chicken liver*, whole herring*, boneless turkey*, turkey meal, turkey liver*, whole eggs*, boneless walleye*, whole salmon*, chicken heart*, chicken cartilage*, herring meal, salmon meal, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, chicken liver oil, chicken fat, sun-cured alfalfa, yams*, pea fiber, chickpeas, pumpkin*, butternut squash*, spinach greens*, carrots*, Red Delicious apples*, Bartlett pears*, cranberries*, blueberries*, kelp, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, Enterococcus faecium.

_*Orijen Adult: *_38% Protein & 18% Fat: *INGREDIENTS*
Boneless chicken,* chicken meal, chicken liver,* whole herring,* boneless turkey,* turkey meal, turkey liver,* whole eggs,* boneless walleye,* whole salmon,* chicken heart,* chicken cartilage,* herring meal, salmon meal, chicken liver oil, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, yams,* chickpeas, pumpkin,* butternut squash,* spinach greens,* carrots,* Red Delicious apples,* Bartlett pears,* cranberries,* blueberries,* kelp, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, Enterococcus faecium + vitamins and minerals

_*Orijen Regional:*_ 38% Protein & 18% Fat: *INGREDIENTS*
Boneless Angus beef*, boneless wild boar*, boneless lamb*, beef liver*, boneless pork*, pork liver*, whole herring*, lamb liver*, beef meal, lamb meal, herring meal, salmon meal, Pollock meal, beef tripe*, bison*, lamb fat, whole egg*, red lentils, chickpeas, green peas, yellow peas, green lentils, herring oil, pea fibre, yams*,chickpeas, pumpkin, butternut squash*, spinach greens*, carrots*, Red Delicious apples*, Bartlett pears*, cranberries*, blueberries*, kelp, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, Enterococcus faecium.

Moms


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Silly me. :blush: I thought Regional was another brand...oops.


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, but wouldn't switching food create a pickie eater? How often do you rotate between foods? I get the eating the same thing everyday.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Once your dog is regulated on Orijen (or Acana etc) and there are no stool issues, you can rotate within the brand either with each bag you purchase or a few days on one variety and the next few on another, etc.

Although I feed raw, the meat and vegetable mix I make, is rotated every week.....Beef, then Turkey, then Beef, then Chicken, then Beef, then Pork, then I start over again! They can't wait to eat every day! So I personally don't believe it creates a picky eater. 

Gut health is very important too for your dog. 75% of disease begins in the gut so a high quality digestive enzyme/probiotic, IMHO, is extremely important to give daily. Below are 2 very high quality, human grade, Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combinations. If you choose to provide this for your dog, begin slowly with a reduced amount and slowly work up to recommended dose.

To Purchase From Canada:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo - this is a whole food product): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html 
(You moisten your kibble, sprinkle this on top, mix, wait for about 5-10 minutes and feed.)

To Purchase SS From the USA:
*Sunday Sundae*http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature 

OR 

*Digest-All-Plus - from Wholistic Pet:* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo) Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Health Care Supplements - Canine

Good luck with the switch and keep up posted!
Moms


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks again for all the great advice, I'm happy to report the transition to RED is going well. He actually gets excited to eat now (not sure if that is because he's food is "new"). And his stool has been consistently sold. Fingers crossed it will continue.


----------

